# water?



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

hey, im need to do a water change today, and im all out of water conditioner. my question is, what exactly do you need to do to tap water to make it tank ready? can you run it thru a brita water filter? thanks


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

No that's not going to help. Let the water sit out for about a week all of the chlorine will evaporate.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually if i am doing a 30% or less water change i don't use any kind of conditioner..and the only conditioner i use is Dechlor...but that is for when i do big water changes....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally use conditioner during every water change especially with fry. A week is a little long. I'd say 48 hours outside.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I always let it sit for a week. That way your safe and you know it's all evaporated. I use declorinator every time I change water but if I'm adding a little bit I don't worry about it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some water filters will take out the chlorine and chloramine. Read the fine print. It just gets expensive. 

If your water only has chlorine, you can bubble it for 3 days in a bucket. The issue is its hard to know what is in your water and "they" can change it with no warning. 

I'd just get a little bottle of dechlor at the grocery store or walmart. Its usually there if you look.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Im only adding a gallon or two if that helps


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

I would let it sit for 24 hours so it can distill and be ready for the fish. 48 hours is even better. But a week is really long, I would only do this if I didn't have power to anything.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Boiling would help get the chlorine to evaporate. Try calling your water provider and asking what chemicals they put in the water.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

if its only a gallon or two then i wouldnt worry about it. but then again i might if its a 5 gallon tank. so what size tank is it?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Chlorine is a gas and in an open container, ie bucket , the chlorine will evaporate off within 24 hours. Chloramine, however will not "gas off" so a dechlor is needed. Point is, we have aerators on our spigots on the sink, these instantly evaporate off the chlorine. Some cities are having trouble keeping chlorine in the water systems, so they've changed to chloramine.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

And the cycle takes care of chloramine so as long as you are not overloading the cycle then you will be fine. It will convert to ammonia, nitrite and nitrate quickly. This is my understanding anyway.

At 1-2 gallons you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Im actually not sure how big it is, i thought ut was 20 gal but i entered the hight n length n stuff into a site and it said it was 10 gals, i tried another site and that one said 15 gal, so i have no idea :/


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well if you only change 1 gallon or two out of a 10 gallon tank you shouldn't have problems


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

standard 10 gallon tank = 20" L X 10" D X 12" H..............
standard 15 gallon tank = 24" L X 12" W X 12" H...........


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess its 15 then 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

